# Looking at Panama and Ecuador



## Glgdlg5659

We are in the US and looking to become expats in 07/19. We are looking seriously at Panama and Ecuador in a mountain area for the spring like climate. We are under 65 so will need international medical insurance that will also be valid in the US as we plan to spend at least 3 months a year in the US. Any resources anyone can share would be much appreciated. Ciao


----------



## Roacheeman

Isn’t medical free in both Panama and Ecuador?


----------



## tinapz

Hi! I know medical coverage is free for tourists in Panama, I believe up to 60 days. I think if you can prove at least $1000 monthly income you can receive retiree benefits while in Panama, such as tax breaks, discounted living expenses, and very affordable health care. I'm afraid I really don't know anything about Ecuador. 

Good luck!


----------



## NotJustDreaming

We spent a month in Ecuador this last year. Mostly Quito and then into the Amazon Basin. Everything was quite easy, even traveling as a family of five. The driving is insane though. We went on a year round the world trip and we stopped using local transport after our experience as passengers in Ecuador. Despite that, I would drive myself. (False) perception of more control I guess.

I looked for good blogs on Ecuador during pre-trip planning. I love reading about expat life. Hopefully you can find something.


----------

